# Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

## jcmuse

pls help! 

im trying to install nvidia drivers using: 

emerge nvidia-glx

modprobe nvidia

add nvidia to modules.autoload.d

modules-update

edit xorg.conf driver "nvidia" 

comment dri

load glx

opengl-update nvidia

i am getting (EE) Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! when i start to startx

following this error message is: "Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration."

could it me my xorg config or something else? been at it all day and cant figure it out sigh

----------

## sub_zero

Did you also emerge nvidia-kernel?

----------

## Marlo

I use:

```
uname -a

Linux gentoo 2.6.14-gentoo-r5
```

with:

```
 emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7676-r1  +dlloader 0 kB

```

My /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```

  Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

  Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   Load       "glx"

#    Load       "dri"

...

Section "Device"

     Identifier    "FX5900"

    # Driver      "nv"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "RenderAccel"  "true"

    Option      "NvAGP"        "1"

  EndSection

```

And don't forget "emerge nvidia-kernel". 

[Edit]

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

```

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          NVIDIA

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Enabled

SBA:             Enabled

```

 cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card

```

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x

Registers:       0x1f000e1b:0x1f004312

```

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge

```

Host Bridge:     PCI device 10de:00e1

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x

Registers:       0x1f00421b:0x00000312

```

Ma

----------

## sub_zero

When was the last time you updated your kernel?  Could you post your X log?

----------

## steves

Check your kernel config and make sure that you have no framebuffer selected especially the nvidia. Then recompile and use the new kernel. Worked for me when I made the wrong selection in the kernel config which my other gentoo computer needed. Hope it works for you.

Steve.

----------

## w1z

I did a clean install of gentoo 2005.1 yesterday, and i got the same probleme.

I just fix it.  :Very Happy: 

```
# ls -l /dev/nvidia*

ls: /dev/nvidia*: No such file or directory
```

I tried :

```
 

# /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh

```

```
 

# ls -l /dev/nvidia*

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   0 Jan 17 07:11 /dev/nvidia0

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   1 Jan 17 07:11 /dev/nvidia1

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   2 Jan 17 07:11 /dev/nvidia2

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   3 Jan 17 07:11 /dev/nvidia3

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   4 Jan 17 07:11 /dev/nvidia4

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   5 Jan 17 07:11 /dev/nvidia5

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   6 Jan 17 07:11 /dev/nvidia6

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   7 Jan 17 07:11 /dev/nvidia7

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195, 255 Jan 17 07:11 /dev/nvidiactl

```

For more information, there is already a post about this probleme XOrg can't load NVidia.

Hope it helps.

----------

## jcmuse

"Did you also emerge nvidia-kernel?" according to the gentoo nvidia install guide, emerge nvidia-glx depends on nvidia-kernel.

This is a brand new install and im a first timer. 

Ma: that is a lot different than the gentoo nvidia install tutorial, but i'll try it.

w1z: kewl, ill try that first when i get home. 

hope it works!

----------

## dracony

This is easy. 

Firstly: X tries to load nvidia module itself, but ts already loaded, thats why you recieve an error, just ignore it.

And the second error message can be fixed by appending your xorg.conf with line: 

DefaultScreenDepth 24 and

modes "800x600" "1024x768" and so on, look here:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Screen"
> 
> 	Identifier "Screen0"
> ...

 

----------

## dracony

Its even better if you just will copy-paste this to you

----------

## jcmuse

so you think it is related to my xorg cfg? 

ill try the one you posted.

----------

## dracony

you must replace it all with this, just the "screen" section

----------

## carpenike

 *jcmuse wrote:*   

> "Did you also emerge nvidia-kernel?" according to the gentoo nvidia install guide, emerge nvidia-glx depends on nvidia-kernel.
> 
> This is a brand new install and im a first timer. 
> 
> Ma: that is a lot different than the gentoo nvidia install tutorial, but i'll try it.
> ...

 

That fixed it for me, Thank you!

----------

